# Shed hunting regulation



## flinger

Nevada seeks input on shed hunting regulation.

http://www.reviewjournal.com/news/n...board-seeks-regulate-hunting-elk-deer-antlers

I would support something like this in Utah too.


----------



## Springville Shooter

Only right wing bigots or religious zealots would oppose an alternative outdoor lifestyles activity like shed hunting.----SS


----------



## flinger

If this passes in Nevada maybe ole Harry should move to Utah where this unregulated alternative lifestyle seems to be embraced with open arms!


----------



## c3hammer

Just what we need, more regulation from an already bloated obtrusive government. Like usual it will do nothing but penalize the law abiding sportsman and open an even wider doorway for those who don't care and just break the law.

We already have laws to cover every scenario. In area's where off road travel is prohibited, they can give out tickets. If people are chasing the critters with wheelers, it's wildlife harassment. We don't need any new laws to solve a problem that isn't there or doesn't already have a law covering it.

If the wildlife division feels it needs to extract more hide in the form of a shed hunting license, so be it, but as for me I'm thoroughly sick and tired of the constant reach of government into every single little ridiculous thing in our lives.

What is with these people that continue to support this never ending over reach into everything?


----------



## silentstalker

I agree C3, we need some heavier enforcement across the board. Nothing ticks me off more than ATV tracks all over the mountainside, and guys out harassing wildlife to get them to drop their antlers. At the end of winter when animals are at their weakest they need to be left alone. Hopefully all the knuckleheads out there wont ruin it for the rest who enjoy it.


----------



## utahgolf

so how is using dogs ok for shed hunting? I hear guys talk about how cool it is to train your dog to find sheds, but wouldn't you think guys with dogs chasing the hills isn't the best for the spring time deer? or are these guys mostly using dogs up there after the deer have moved on back up?


----------



## silentstalker

The dogs just "hunt" around like they would for a pheasant or chukar. When they find an antler they fetch it up. Ethical shed hunters wont be up chasing the deer or elk around, with or without dogs. Unfortunately there is such a competition for antlers with multiple guys watching the herds, it can evolve into a footrace type scenario where the animals end up getting bumped.


----------



## richardjb

Just say "NO" to more laws.


----------



## katorade

There should be a law about posting pictures of fresh brown sheds say it's illegal to post pictures of shed hunting from the Months November- Mid March for Deer, and for elk no pictures from November to Late April. As soon as the first picture of a deer horn in January gets posted, all hell breaks loose!


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

I would support both the season and the requirement to have a license . Helps revenue, helps cut down harassment, and leaves deer and elk alone at a crucial time . No matter how careful you are you bump deer and elk. I shed hunt but I support it completely if properly enforced it could benefit deer and elk well.


----------



## katorade

#1DEER 1-I said:


> I would support both the season and the requirement to have a license . Helps revenue, helps cut down harassment, and leaves deer and elk alone at a crucial time . No matter how careful you are you bump deer and elk. I shed hunt but I support it completely if properly enforced it could benefit deer and elk well.


Properly enforce with 31 game wardens in 110,567 SQ. Miles..

I give NDOW $142 every year so why am I complaining? Because they will never take the Fee away or decrease it. Which turn the sport of hunting into what is now a rich mans game, to a richer mans game.

If you want to control, unethical shed hunting then it's going to take peer pressure get it instilled in the youths and adults minds that you're not cool if you pick deer horns up early in the year. Because hunting is "Cool" now.


----------



## Springville Shooter

Or people could have to choose between shed hunting and sport hunting. Silly as it may sound I bet there would be quite a few who would choose shed hunting. Make the license the same price as regular hunting because of the tremendous toll that late winter pressure and harassment takes on the herds. Any takers?-----SS


----------



## utahbigbull

It absolutely sucks that it has came to this effort from certain people to regulate shed hunting in this manner. I don't necessarily think it is all in the name of some government entity trying to weasel more money out of the public. I'd like to think it is a result of what so many people have done to the sport, and a means of trying to put a leash on it. We all have been guilty in one way or another of harassing these animals intentionally or not. Weather it's been praising a buddy that beat everyone else into a spot to get a bruiser shed, being jealous of some dude that found a bigger bone than you, etc.. 
It has lead to a popularity boom where the majority of people thinks that he who finds the biggest, most, neatest bone is a hero. It's sad that as sportsman, we have brought the past time of hiking the hills in the spring time in hopes of finding an antler or two into the competitive sport it has became. Resulting in harassing the animals we love, and the need for government to step in and regulate it. :sad:


----------



## Nambaster

Here is my input on this...The wildlife board and the influence of a major wildlife conservation group had a direct hand in creating all antler gathering regulations in Utah and its bordering states. If you can recall the spring of 2006 the Wildlife board influenced by SFW created a state wide closure to the collection of antler sheds. What effect did this have on Utah and its bordering States? 

Your law-abiding antler collectors sought wintering grounds in neighboring states in order to enjoy their favorite past times. Many other antler collectors just ignored the law and proceeded to do what they have always done in Utah. What effect did this have on shed hunting? 

Your Wyoming residents began to complain about all of the Utah licensed vehicles invading their shed hunting hot spots. The "West of the Continental Divide Antler Collection Shed Law" came to be as a direct result of the reckless decision executed by the Utah Wildlife Board. Other shed hunters ventured off to Nevada and Idaho. What we are observing now is retaliation to Utah plates now being observed in Nevada collecting antlers. 

I want to emphasize that these people who were forced to go out of state to enjoy their favorite spring activity were the LAW ABIDING CITIZENS OF UTAH. One winter/spring closure enacted by the Wildlife Board influenced by SFW has created that largest Western State Antler Regulation snow ball effect in existence. 
What have we learned from this experience? 
1.	LAW ABIDING CITIZENS are willing to go to any extent to enjoy the past time of shed hunting. 
2.	Those who break the law will continue to do so because existing laws are not strictly regulated. 
What is my recommendation? 
3. Decisions enacted by the Wildlife Board influenced by SFW can have large negative effects on Utah and its neighboring States. These antler shed regulations have spread like wildfire since 2006 which has unintentionally increased the popularity of shed hunting. 
Retain Utahs existing shed hunting ethics course and attach a fee for those who would like to collect antlers between the following dates February 1st-May 1st
For the State of Nevada I would recommend that same.


----------



## king eider

I don't understand the whole shed hunting deal. I certainly don't understand all the pride that goes into it. I laugh at those who take the numerous photos of themselves and the sheds they find. Especially the pics of how the shed was laying on the ground as they picked them up. But remember, sheds are a resource. They are bought and sold. With that interaction of commerce comes regulation. Don't like it, deal with it. As the competitive nature of a resource is exploited it has to be regulated. I get a laugh at all the complaining. But now that we are in the commercialization age of all things hunting that is how it is. I hear they are making videos of shed hunting. Your kidding me! And people buy this crap!


----------



## katorade

king eider said:


> I don't understand the whole shed hunting deal. I certainly don't understand all the pride that goes into it. I laugh at those who take the numerous photos of themselves and the sheds they find. Especially the pics of how the shed was laying on the ground as they picked them up. But remember, sheds are a resource. They are bought and sold. With that interaction of commerce comes regulation. Don't like it, deal with it. As the competitive nature of a resource is exploited it has to be regulated. I get a laugh at all the complaining. But now that we are in the commercialization age of all things hunting that is how it is. I hear they are making videos of shed hunting. Your kidding me! And people buy this crap!


"To Each his Own," Comes to mind, some find themselves away from the stresses of life in the mountains, others the marsh, others it might be around the Aleutian Islands, maybe a combination of both.


----------



## king eider

katorade said:


> "To Each his Own," Comes to mind, some find themselves away from the stresses of life in the mountains, others the marsh, others it might be around the Aleutian Islands, maybe a combination of both.


Very true! I concede with the first part of my comment and apologize.


----------



## horn hunter

king eider said:


> I don't understand the whole shed hunting deal. I certainly don't understand all the pride that goes into it. I laugh at those who take the numerous photos of themselves and the sheds they find. Especially the pics of how the shed was laying on the ground as they picked them up. But remember, sheds are a resource. They are bought and sold. With that interaction of commerce comes regulation. Don't like it, deal with it. As the competitive nature of a resource is exploited it has to be regulated. I get a laugh at all the complaining. But now that we are in the commercialization age of all things hunting that is how it is. I hear they are making videos of shed hunting. Your kidding me! And people buy this crap!


 you know what i dont understand? all the pride you have for going and shooting a stupid salt duck. i love to shoot ducks more than anyone, and ive killed way more than my fair share, but to me a duck is a duck. they are all the same. but for some reason, you have great pride in shooting the "king" of all ducks. i dont get it, never will. its a bird. they are all the same to me. but you dont hear me getting on your case saying what i think you do and the reasons you do it, is wrong, or any less important. its something you enjoy, and have a passion for. great! im glad you have something you like to do! but i have things i like to do. i LOVE to hunt waterfowl. i LOVE to hunt muledeer. if im not hunting them, im scouting them. all year. i like to hike. i like to spend time in the mountains i hunt. im almost to the point where id rather watch them than kill them. i hunt for horns. not the meat. if im really only after the horns, id much rather just find them when they shed naturally, year after year, than just kill one buck and be done for the year. hunting has no season and no limits. my favorite kinda hunting! im not asking you to understand, like or participate in the activities i see as fun or worth my time. im asking you to support me and others as sportsmen who enjoy the same activity i do.... dont even get me started on fly fishing or mtn bike riding


----------



## goonsquad

Shed finding is gay. There is no "hunt" involved.


----------



## king eider

Wowzers horn hunter, i really climbed under your skin. take a deep breath and read post #17. relax, i came off a bit stark and i apologize. its going to be ok, there are plenty of sheds for you out there. but regulation is needed as per my statement. beauty is in the eye of the beholder. i just dont see the beauty in a horn lying on the ground. touche!


----------



## king eider

goonsquad said:


> Shed finding is gay. There is no "hunt" involved.


maybe its like "hunting" golf balls at the golf course.


----------



## Packfish

I have two very nice 6 pt elk sheds- made great handles for two of my gates .
Not in it to sell them- but look OK around the homestead- not going to pay a license to do it- taking the ridiculous web course is one thing- paying for a license is another. I know someone that does it big time in Idaho/Wyoming.
Just not into it for that.


----------



## Huntoholic

If you do not have a way or means to enforce the law, then it is nothing more then a money source for the State.

As others have indicated there are more than enough regulations and laws on the books to cover what is happening. The component missing is the guy in the field to enforce. So if there is no plan to put a enforcement body in the field, then this is a screw job of the public one more time. I would think that people would be getting tired of it.


----------



## RandomElk16

Ya know, seeing as we already have sooooo many wildlife officers who are paid soooo well, i think we should use all that EXCESS wildlife money to put them in the field checking.... Shed licenses? Yeah, I can't think of any other things we need more than shed regulating. We have everything else under control......


----------



## goonsquad

Shed poaching, its not an victimless crime!


----------



## flinger

RandomElk16 said:


> Ya know, seeing as we already have sooooo many wildlife officers who are paid soooo well, i think we should use all that EXCESS wildlife money to put them in the field checking.... Shed licenses? Yeah, I can't think of any other things we need more than shed regulating. We have everything else under control......


So to be consistent, there are so many other state laws and issues that are so much more important and need the attention, that state should abandon the laws protecting wildlife and the regulations requiring hunting licences and permits. There is no way "31" officers can enforce the poaching laws so why try? Hmm...Well I think wildlife is worth the effort to protect. Apparently there enough demand for shed hunting that it could support some extra enforcer officers if shed hunters pay to play.

I think it's safe to say that the popularity of shed hunting during some parts of the year is starting to hit a threshold where there is enough pressure that it is killing the wildlife. The current situation is unsustainable in my opinion. Someone once told me "we are loving them to death".


----------



## Huntoholic

Ran some numbers and personally I don't see that the money collected would put more then one or two full time additional people in the field. Could be wrong, but I just don't see the numbers. 

Looks to me to be more the scenario of keeping "Out of Staters" out. 

I just see any money collected would just be used for other things (general budget). None of which will be the intended purpose. SOP for our current government.


----------



## goonsquad

flinger said:


> So to be consistent, there are so many other state laws and issues that are so much more important and need the attention, that state should abandon the laws protecting wildlife and the regulations requiring hunting licences and permits. There is no way "31" officers can enforce the poaching laws so why try? Hmm...Well I think wildlife is worth the effort to protect. Apparently there enough demand for shed hunting that it could support some extra enforcer officers if shed hunters pay to play.
> 
> I think it's safe to say that the popularity of shed hunting during some parts of the year is starting to hit a threshold where there is enough pressure that it is killing the wildlife. The current situation is unsustainable in my opinion. Someone once told me "we are loving them to death".


If wildlife is being too stressed by shed finders, then I would much rather them pass a law that says you can't collect (or have in possession) antlers between jan1 and April 30th.

After that, all the finding can be allowed.


----------



## horn hunter

king eider said:


> Wowzers horn hunter, i really climbed under your skin. take a deep breath and read post #17. relax, i came off a bit stark and i apologize. its going to be ok, there are plenty of sheds for you out there. but regulation is needed as per my statement. beauty is in the eye of the beholder. i just dont see the beauty in a horn lying on the ground. touche!


no it takes alot more than that to get under my skin. im sick and tired of hearing how shed hunters are bad guys and it needs to be regulated! thats exactly what we need! more regulations! what a joke. we cant even enforce the regulations we have now! our fish and game officers do the ****tttiest job out of any LEOs in the western united states! they patrol from the roads and their desk. every now and then they MIGHT follow up on a tip. theres no way they would even think about going out enforcing shed hunting regulations. i dont see the beauty in a dead eider.... but to each their own.

everyone these day thinks they need to tell other people what to do and make your business, their business. and that mentality really, really irritates me. honestly, how many times have any of you actually WITNESSED a shed hunter harassing animals or something of that nature? and how many of those times did you report it and have an officer follow up? i bet the numbers are really, really low.

if they do decide to put laws in place, good luck enforcing them. you cannot stop anyone from going on a hike in the mountains. thats all im going to say about that.


----------



## martymcfly73

I heard that every year in SL shed hunters have a big parade and party. They call it the Pride Parade. They all dress up in feathers and high heels and gave a grand old time and post "selfies" with their team t shirts on.


----------



## goonsquad

The equestrian shed finders even where chaps, sometimes only chaps from what I've been told.


----------



## mack1950

come on folks its not like there gonna walk of once there on the ground I like montanas regs the active winter ranges all folks off till april 1st it sure is going to hurt folks to wait and once the critters start easing further up into the back country all that's left us the bone on the ground so there wont be a harassing issue. I enjoy shed hunting as much as anyone but watching a group chasing some bulls in there trucks this year kind of soured me. yep they were turned in but it sure didn't do those bulls any good and nope they didn't shake of any bone in the process just got ran till there touques were hanging out a few folk like that give us all a bad name.


----------



## Nambaster

goonsquad said:


> If wildlife is being too stressed by shed finders, then I would much rather them pass a law that says you can't collect (or have in possession) antlers between jan1 and April 30th.
> 
> After that, all the finding can be allowed.


Goonsquad, I want you to reconsider what you have just said.

First of all because antlers are collected for the purpose of possession. They are not like perishable animal parts such as green hides or meat. Once an antler is collected it stays in a condition which would not enable an officer to determine when it was collected. There is not a time stamp or method to determine when the antler was collected. Passing such a law would criminalize every single person who owns a shed antler.

Second of all "shed finders" as you have mentioned contribute less to winter mortality than several currently regulated activities. I would highly recommend taking this shed antler ethics course. https://dwrapps.utah.gov/wex/dbconnection.jsp?examnbr=507274
You might learn that winter mortality is a normal process in the circle of life.

Third of all winter closure to the collection of antler sheds encourages illegal activity and is a gate way to illegal wildlife violation. Wyoming exhibits shed poachers to an infinite degree and wildlife convictions have since increased since the closure of the West of the Continental Divide regulations.

I will re-emphasize that the most effective way to produce positive results in wildlife management is to encourage sportsmen to self-regulate their own activities in the outdoors. Sound regulation consistently regulated and monitored by other sportsmen in the field is the most effective way to ensure legal outdoor recreation.

The kid that is always grounded for bad behavior is the kid that always runs away. The child that is encouraged for his good behavior and rewarded becomes president of the United....errrr becomes CEO of General Electric.

Do you want Trail camera regulations? Do you want it to be illegal to observe animals during the rut? Limitations on Salt licks? Scouting stresses deer out should we make scouting illegal?

The unintended consequence of antler shed gathering as an all out closure is an invitation to the conforming public to jump off of the fence and land on the side of Legal opposition. I for one do not want to deal with the consequence of extending such an invitation to those who are currently contributing sportsmen. Before anyone else on this forum recommends an antler gathering closure I want you to consider the fact that you are isolating a very large minority of sportsmen and withdrawing support to those in which you currently associated. These sportsman draw parallel aspirations with others and are being thrown out to the curb for being minorities and for a few poor public examples.

A radical change and law that was passed in 2006 by the Utah Wildlife Board is largely to blame for the popularity of antler gathering. If Sportsmen had compassion for their fellow sportsmen instead of an absence of knowledge for the activities being conducted in the wintering ranges of Utah things would be very different from where they are now.

We currently fight border wars with other states because of the stupidity and ignorance of SFW and the Wildlife Board. They made a broad assumption that closing winter/spring ranges would benefit SPORTSMEN by neglecting the activities of our supporting minorities.

I have said it before and I will say it again "Take your ball and go the **** home. We enjoy the game but we don't want to play by your rules"


----------



## RandomElk16

flinger said:


> I think it's safe to say that the popularity of shed hunting during some parts of the year is starting to hit a threshold where there is enough pressure that it is killing the wildlife. The current situation is unsustainable in my opinion. Someone once told me "we are loving them to death".


Do you have any studies to support this? I have yet to see anything come out that directly links shed hunting to wildlife death. There are some types of harassment, but this occurs no matter the season or regulation.

Poaching is a far different story. Further, we don't have enough resources to work poaching cases as it is, so you bringing up poaching only shows even more reason to direct our resources to other areas.

BTW, there is conclusive data linking poaching to wildlife deaths 

I am not even a shed "hunter", and I don't know all the answers; but I would bet it is safe to assume we have far to many matters to worry about with limited resources. Until there is data linking shed hunting to deaths, other than the occasional wildlife harassment case, then its really just states trying to jump the gun on a growing sport. That article probably will bring MORE people to shed hunting by discussing the prices that sheds go for, prices most people never knew but now they do! Then lets post articles saying practices that are dangerous but effective for finding these expensive shed sets. That really deters criminals, its like a how-to guide.


----------



## RandomElk16

Nambaster said:


> Goonsquad, I want you to reconsider what you have just said.
> 
> First of all because antlers are collected for the purpose of possession. They are not like perishable animal parts such as green hides or meat. Once an antler is collected it stays in a condition which would not enable an officer to determine when it was collected. There is not a time stamp or method to determine when the antler was collected. Passing such a law would criminalize every single person who owns a shed antler.
> 
> Second of all "shed finders" as you have mentioned contribute less to winter mortality than several currently regulated activities. I would highly recommend taking this shed antler ethics course. https://dwrapps.utah.gov/wex/dbconnection.jsp?examnbr=507274
> You might learn that winter mortality is a normal process in the circle of life.
> 
> Third of all winter closure to the collection of antler sheds encourages illegal activity and is a gate way to illegal wildlife violation. Wyoming exhibits shed poachers to an infinite degree and wildlife convictions have since increased since the closure of the West of the Continental Divide regulations.
> 
> I will re-emphasize that the most effective way to produce positive results in wildlife management is to encourage sportsmen to self-regulate their own activities in the outdoors. Sound regulation consistently regulated and monitored by other sportsmen in the field is the most effective way to ensure legal outdoor recreation.
> 
> The kid that is always grounded for bad behavior is the kid that always runs away. The child that is encouraged for his good behavior and rewarded becomes president of the United....errrr becomes CEO of General Electric.
> 
> Do you want Trail camera regulations? Do you want it to be illegal to observe animals during the rut? Limitations on Salt licks? Scouting stresses deer out should we make scouting illegal?
> 
> The unintended consequence of antler shed gathering as an all out closure is an invitation to the conforming public to jump off of the fence and land on the side of Legal opposition. I for one do not want to deal with the consequence of extending such an invitation to those who are currently contributing sportsmen. Before anyone else on this forum recommends an antler gathering closure I want you to consider the fact that you are isolating a very large minority of sportsmen and withdrawing support to those in which you currently associated. These sportsman draw parallel aspirations with others and are being thrown out to the curb for being minorities and for a few poor public examples.
> 
> A radical change and law that was passed in 2006 by the Utah Wildlife Board is largely to blame for the popularity of antler gathering. If Sportsmen had compassion for their fellow sportsmen instead of an absence of knowledge for the activities being conducted in the wintering ranges of Utah things would be very different from where they are now.
> 
> We currently fight border wars with other states because of the stupidity and ignorance of SFW and the Wildlife Board. They made a broad assumption that closing winter/spring ranges would benefit SPORTSMEN by neglecting the activities of our supporting minorities.
> 
> I have said it before and I will say it again "Take your ball and go the **** home. We enjoy the game but we don't want to play by your rules"


The guy that shot the moose on his snowmobile was probably shed hunting....


----------



## goonsquad

Nambaster said:


> Goonsquad, I want you to reconsider what you have just said.
> 
> First of all because antlers are collected for the purpose of possession. They are not like perishable animal parts such as green hides or meat. Once an antler is collected it stays in a condition which would not enable an officer to determine when it was collected. There is not a time stamp or method to determine when the antler was collected. Passing such a law would criminalize every single person who owns a shed antler.
> 
> Second of all "shed finders" as you have mentioned contribute less to winter mortality than several currently regulated activities. I would highly recommend taking this shed antler ethics course. https://dwrapps.utah.gov/wex/dbconnection.jsp?examnbr=507274
> You might learn that winter mortality is a normal process in the circle of life.
> 
> Third of all winter closure to the collection of antler sheds encourages illegal activity and is a gate way to illegal wildlife violation. Wyoming exhibits shed poachers to an infinite degree and wildlife convictions have since increased since the closure of the West of the Continental Divide regulations.
> 
> I will re-emphasize that the most effective way to produce positive results in wildlife management is to encourage sportsmen to self-regulate their own activities in the outdoors. Sound regulation consistently regulated and monitored by other sportsmen in the field is the most effective way to ensure legal outdoor recreation.
> 
> The kid that is always grounded for bad behavior is the kid that always runs away. The child that is encouraged for his good behavior and rewarded becomes president of the United....errrr becomes CEO of General Electric.
> 
> Do you want Trail camera regulations? Do you want it to be illegal to observe animals during the rut? Limitations on Salt licks? Scouting stresses deer out should we make scouting illegal?
> 
> The unintended consequence of antler shed gathering as an all out closure is an invitation to the conforming public to jump off of the fence and land on the side of Legal opposition. I for one do not want to deal with the consequence of extending such an invitation to those who are currently contributing sportsmen. Before anyone else on this forum recommends an antler gathering closure I want you to consider the fact that you are isolating a very large minority of sportsmen and withdrawing support to those in which you currently associated. These sportsman draw parallel aspirations with others and are being thrown out to the curb for being minorities and for a few poor public examples.
> 
> A radical change and law that was passed in 2006 by the Utah Wildlife Board is largely to blame for the popularity of antler gathering. If Sportsmen had compassion for their fellow sportsmen instead of an absence of knowledge for the activities being conducted in the wintering ranges of Utah things would be very different from where they are now.
> 
> We currently fight border wars with other states because of the stupidity and ignorance of SFW and the Wildlife Board. They made a broad assumption that closing winter/spring ranges would benefit SPORTSMEN by neglecting the activities of our supporting minorities.
> 
> I have said it before and I will say it again "Take your ball and go the **** home. We enjoy the game but we don't want to play by your rules"


Fine, in possession in the field. Do you snow shoe with antlers? It was mostly tongue in cheek as I don't see animals stressed by people wandering around ignoring them and looking for horns.

I don't believe walking around finding antlers is doing anything to the animals, unless these guys are already breaking a law by harassing them. I think this is nothing more than a way for the state to make money.

As far as trail cams go, I use them and I am on the fence as to if they should be illegal. Not that they give an unfair advantage, but because they are about a half step away from liter. I don't feel too bad for anyone whose camera gets swiped or broken on public land, I expect to find mine missing each time I go to retrieve images.

Shed finding is fine with me, I guess its something to do when you are out on the mountain.


----------



## king eider

horn hunter said:


> no it takes alot more than that to get under my skin. im sick and tired of hearing how shed hunters are bad guys and it needs to be regulated! thats exactly what we need! more regulations! what a joke. we cant even enforce the regulations we have now! our fish and game officers do the ****tttiest job out of any LEOs in the western united states! they patrol from the roads and their desk. every now and then they MIGHT follow up on a tip. theres no way they would even think about going out enforcing shed hunting regulations. i dont see the beauty in a dead eider.... but to each their own.
> 
> everyone these day thinks they need to tell other people what to do and make your business, their business. and that mentality really, really irritates me. honestly, how many times have any of you actually WITNESSED a shed hunter harassing animals or something of that nature? and how many of those times did you report it and have an officer follow up? i bet the numbers are really, really low.
> 
> if they do decide to put laws in place, good luck enforcing them. you cannot stop anyone from going on a hike in the mountains. thats all im going to say about that.


Waterfowl management areas and Federal refuges are shut down for a majority of the year. ever wonder why? same could go for wintering areas for other types of wildlife. If one truly cared about the resource i would think they would look at it from all types of angles rather than show disrespect for officers and their jobs and claim and make claims that the hills are alive with music for shed "hunting." Ill say it again, horns bring a interaction of commerce to the table. That has to be regulated one way or another. more or less is the debate. I say regulate it one simple way. leave the animals alone on the wintering grounds. let them be, respect the resource. give a start date for sheds. April 1 seems to be that day a lot of people talk about. but instead as the many folks walk the same areas over and over it does seem to disturb animals. to what impact is unknown.


----------



## Nambaster

King eider, 

Currently there are State owned Wildlife Management Areas that have closures until the 2nd weekend of April. This is a good measure and an enforceable effort which is heavily monitored and several antlers have been confiscated. Fortunately this occurs on land that the State is responsible for. Statewide winter closures would be unconstitutional and beyond any possibility of legal regulation. 

The largest logical fallacy that I am noticing in your suggestion to seasonally close the state to antler gathering is that it will reduce illegal traffic on winter ranges. Currently there is regulation against chasing wildlife in motorized vehicles and violations still occur regularly. Vehicle tracks are commonly found driven over winter ranges smashing vegetation that provides nutrition for wintering species. These sons of *****es that do this will continue to do so because they don't observe current laws. 

Do you know what closures to antler gathering will do? It will isolate these numb skulls and it affords them privacy to continue to vandalize public property. 

As sportsmen it is encouraged that those participating in the field report incidents of illegal activity and the best way to police the entire state is PARTICIPATION! As sportsmen we have a responsibility of supporting the ethical participation of the outdoors whether it be reporting illegal acts conducted during shed hunts or assisting a vehicle broke down or stuck in desolated canyon. It's just what a genuine sportsman does. 

If you are not interested in collecting antlers that is fine, but please do not conclude that a seasonal closure to antler gathering is going to remedy the current craze over shed hunting. I assure you that it will only intensify the value of a limited commodity. I want you to step aside in consider the latent ramifications of implementing radical wildlife regulations. 

I really appreciate goonsquad coming around and I really hope to influence others on this forum. I really hope that as outdoor enthusiasts we can support each other in constantly improving... I am sure that several of the areas under discussion on this forum receive valuable information from us Shed Hunters. This is a good location to exchange information and I really hope that many of you realize that shed hunters can really bring valuable information to the table.


----------



## Springville Shooter

Shed tags.....could be purchased in books of 10 or so. If you wanna play, you gotta pay. No free rides on the backs of other sportsmen. Hunting costs, fishing costs, trapping costs, launching a boat costs. Why should chasing animals around on the winter grounds in hopes of collecting their antlers be free? There is no doubt that shed hunting taxes a resource. There is no doubt that shed hunting taxes law enforcement. Therefore shed hunting should contribute to the pot. Just my opinion.--------SS


----------



## king eider

Well let's see...



Nambaster said:


> King eider,
> 
> Currently there are State owned Wildlife Management Areas that have closures until the 2nd weekend of April. This is a good measure and an enforceable effort which is heavily monitored and several antlers have been confiscated. Fortunately this occurs on land that the State is responsible for. Statewide winter closures would be unconstitutional and beyond any possibility of legal regulation.
> I never stated that I support a statewide closure. I could support the idea of closing some critical winter areas if needed. If WMA's already have laws in force I think that's great.
> 
> The largest logical fallacy that I am noticing in your suggestion to seasonally close the state to antler gathering is that it will reduce illegal traffic on winter ranges. Currently there is regulation against chasing wildlife in motorized vehicles and violations still occur regularly. Vehicle tracks are commonly found driven over winter ranges smashing vegetation that provides nutrition for wintering species. These sons of *****es that do this will continue to do so because they don't observe current laws.
> law breakers will always be law breakers. The one main deterrent that I could see is to hit those who are caught with stiff fines in areas that may be closed to this activity. Hitting folks in the pocket book can change behavior.
> 
> Do you know what closures to antler gathering will do? It will isolate these numb skulls and it affords them privacy to continue to vandalize public property.
> Do you have stats to back it up or is that just your best logical guess? Once again, I'm more interested in protecting the resource ( deer & elk), then I am about those who are looking for sheds. Yet at the same time I am a freedom loving individual and would hate to see the ability of an individuals rights taken away so that they couldn't enjoy nature at its fullest.
> 
> As sportsmen it is encouraged that those participating in the field report incidents of illegal activity and the best way to police the entire state is PARTICIPATION! As sportsmen we have a responsibility of supporting the ethical participation of the outdoors whether it be reporting illegal acts conducted during shed hunts or assisting a vehicle broke down or stuck in desolated canyon. It's just what a genuine sportsman does.
> i agree that's a far statement.
> 
> If you are not interested in collecting antlers that is fine, but please do not conclude that a seasonal closure to antler gathering is going to remedy the current craze over shed hunting. I assure you that it will only intensify the value of a limited commodity. I want you to step aside in consider the latent ramifications of implementing radical wildlife regulations.
> 
> my simple comment is that with the buying and selling of a public resource (antlers) comes regulation. What those regulations need to be are beyond me. As long as the resource is protected ie. deer and elk. The way I understand you, it is as if the problem will take care of itself. Every year all I hear from the many folks who live around me say how bad it's getting looking for sheds.
> 
> I really appreciate goonsquad coming around and I really hope to influence others on this forum. I really hope that as outdoor enthusiasts we can support each other in constantly improving... I am sure that several of the areas under discussion on this forum receive valuable information from us Shed Hunters. This is a good location to exchange information and I really hope that many of you realize that shed hunters can really bring valuable information to the table.


Good luck with it all and hopefully the right regulation comes down the pike that results in the positive changes that are needed for animals and for antler picker uppers. Now if you'll excuse me I have a few shed hunting videos to go buy and I need to surf the internet looking at pics of those people who are professional shed hunters.... Because I have a lot of folks to compete with!


----------



## coolgunnings

I, like Horn Hunter, love the springtime hike to find a shed antler. I have been doing this for a very long time. But I don't feel that the state needs to regulate this any more than they allready do. Most people that are true shed hunters know the deal. The others are like what King Eider has experienced on the opener of duck season. You stand elbow to elbow with a million other guys, that will not be there the rest of the season. So with more regulation the legit guys get punished.-O,-


----------



## Huntoholic

Springville Shooter said:


> Shed tags.....could be purchased in books of 10 or so. If you wanna play, you gotta pay. No free rides on the backs of other sportsmen. Hunting costs, fishing costs, trapping costs, launching a boat costs. Why should chasing animals around on the winter grounds in hopes of collecting their antlers be free? There is no doubt that shed hunting taxes a resource. There is no doubt that shed hunting taxes law enforcement. Therefore shed hunting should contribute to the pot. Just my opinion.--------SS


So is the next step going to be to charge someone to take pictures of wildlife?

Not everything we do needs to cost us or require a license.


----------



## Dunkem

I thought this would be a nice way for me and the wife to get out and enjoy the outdoors,so we took the course,got our little paper that made us shed hunters and off we went.Wow I never realized I would be fighting crowds,and looked at like I was stupid because I did not have a dog,and didnt watch the herds in the earlier weeks.What a waste of a good day,guess Ill stick to fishing,and going out after the folks are done chasing critters around and just take my camera and hope to see a few wild things that have not been scattered from hell to breakfasthwell:.
SS you are right on the fee!


----------



## RandomElk16

Springville Shooter said:


> Shed tags.....could be purchased in books of 10 or so. If you wanna play, you gotta pay. No free rides on the backs of other sportsmen. Hunting costs, fishing costs, trapping costs, launching a boat costs. Why should chasing animals around on the winter grounds in hopes of collecting their antlers be free? There is no doubt that shed hunting taxes a resource. There is no doubt that shed hunting taxes law enforcement. Therefore shed hunting should contribute to the pot. Just my opinion.--------SS


If shed hunting is taxing a resource, so is hiking. Maybe we should have to purchase a hiking permit to be in the wilderness? Wear and tear on the land, vandalism, litter, animal harassment...

Just a thought


----------



## king eider

coolgunnings said:


> I, like Horn Hunter, love the springtime hike to find a shed antler. I have been doing this for a very long time. But I don't feel that the state needs to regulate this any more than they allready do. Most people that are true shed hunters know the deal. The others are like what King Eider has experienced on the opener of duck season. You stand elbow to elbow with a million other guys, that will not be there the rest of the season. So with more regulation the legit guys get punished.-O,-


I haven't experience an opener like that! Speak for yourself bro! My openers are pretty relaxing sitting on private ground.


----------



## horn hunter

king eider said:


> I haven't experience an opener like that! Speak for yourself bro! My openers are pretty relaxing sitting on private ground.


Huh imagine that. A guy that wants to put even more restrictions on public ground and the guys who use it, when he himself hunts private ground and won't be effected by the laws he wants put in place... What a guy!!


----------



## king eider

horn hunter said:


> Huh imagine that. A guy that wants to put even more restrictions on public ground and the guys who use it, when he himself hunts private ground and won't be effected by the laws he wants put in place... What a guy!!


LOL!! I hunt public ground just as much as the next guy...


----------



## horn hunter

king eider said:


> LOL!! I hunt public ground just as much as the next guy...


Yeah... Sounds like it.


----------



## Springville Shooter

Huntoholic said:


> So is the next step going to be to charge someone to take pictures of wildlife?
> 
> Not everything we do needs to cost us or require a license.


You're right, as long as people regulate themselves there does not need to be regulation. But this is obviously not the case with shed hunting. Comparing what I see happening in the hills to hiking or photography is fundamentaly dishonest. When was the last time that you saw 30 photographers lined up in drive fashion complete with dogs trapsing across a hillside pushing game ahead of them like a fall deer drive? It's happening everyday right now all along the front. Combine this pressure with the illegal activities often associated with shed collecting and I think there is a pretty good case for regulation. Whenever there is a need for regulation there is a need for enforcement which comes with a cost. Thats where I'm coming from. If your activity costs others to regulate then you are a freeloader just like a welfare recipient. So explain why shed collectors shouldn't be responsible to pay for the costs created by their activity? Please dont be niave enought to think that shed collecting hasn't snowballed into a LOT more than a few sportsmen enjoying a merry frolic in the hills. It is a profitable, commercialized, organized, concentrated, competitive activity that certainly takes a toll on resources. Am I wrong?-----SS


----------



## king eider

horn hunter said:


> Yeah... Sounds like it.


I'd say your loosing the argument by going this direction and not staying of topic of shed picker uppers. Btw, I hunt public land well over 50 days a year... In case you really wanted to know.

Very well stated Springville Shooter.


----------



## Huntoholic

Springville Shooter said:


> You're right, as long as people regulate themselves there does not need to be regulation. But this is obviously not the case with shed hunting. Comparing what I see happening in the hills to hiking or photography is fundamentaly dishonest. When was the last time that you saw 30 photographers lined up in drive fashion complete with dogs trapsing across a hillside pushing game ahead of them like a fall deer drive? It's happening everyday right now all along the front. Combine this pressure with the illegal activities often associated with shed collecting and I think there is a pretty good case for regulation. Whenever there is a need for regulation there is a need for enforcement which comes with a cost. Thats where I'm coming from. If your activity costs others to regulate then you are a freeloader just like a welfare recipient. So explain why shed collectors shouldn't be responsible to pay for the costs created by their activity? Please dont be niave enought to think that shed collecting hasn't snowballed into a LOT more than a few sportsmen enjoying a merry frolic in the hills. It is a profitable, commercialized, organized, concentrated, competitive activity that certainly takes a toll on resources. Am I wrong?-----SS


Obvious to who? I have not seen anything as you have described. That is not saying that there is not places where this maybe happening. If there are these places, there are already laws to enforce what you have described, so enforce them. To charge a fee for a so called problem and then use the money for something else is about as dishonest as I can think of. 
And you some how don't think that the hundreds of thousands of people climbing around the Big Cottonwood canyons, free of charge, don't take a toll. Please.....Talk about fundamentally dishonest.
What "you have a pretty good case for" is for the different agencies to enforce the already existing volumes of regulations that address everyone of your concerns. I find it ironic that I can find the officers and budget to put on the many different duck marshes for the first two weekends of the duck hunt, but I cannot find a soul to enforce regulations on wildlife that are struggling.

And by the way, I don't shed hunt.


----------



## Springville Shooter

While climbing, biking, hiking, Matt in the wild, and other users certainly have some impact, they are no where near as concentrated or comprehensive as the shed hunt push that happens this time of year. Your comparison is like comparing Coors Light to Wild Turkey. From where you are in West Jordan, drive east and use your spotting scope to check out the hills above Draper. You also make a great argument for my positon when you call for more enforcement. It is needed, and it is needed in addition to the patrols needed to regulate poaching as well as increasing fishing activity. Extra resources are available for duck season because duck season generates a ton of revenue allowing for extra shifts and overtime resulting in extra patrol. To me it's basic management. Shed picker uppers have grown to a level where there needs to be specific enforcement of the "volumes" of regulations that you speak of. Unfortunately that comes with a price tag.

I don't shed hunt either.....but I might if it weren't such a rat race. I do pick up a few during deer season.---------SS


----------



## Huntoholic

Springville Shooter said:


> While climbing, biking, hiking, Matt in the wild, and other users certainly have some impact, they are no where near as concentrated or comprehensive as the shed hunt push that happens this time of year. Your comparison is like comparing Coors Light to Wild Turkey. From where you are in West Jordan, drive east and use your spotting scope to check out the hills above Draper. You also make a great argument for my positon when you call for more enforcement. It is needed, and it is needed in addition to the patrols needed to regulate poaching as well as increasing fishing activity. Extra resources are available for duck season because duck season generates a ton of revenue allowing for extra shifts and overtime resulting in extra patrol. To me it's basic management. Shed picker uppers have grown to a level where there needs to be specific enforcement of the "volumes" of regulations that you speak of. Unfortunately that comes with a price tag.
> 
> I don't shed hunt either.....but I might if it weren't such a rat race. I do pick up a few during deer season.---------SS


Oh so funny. I didn't call for more enforcement. I called for enforcement. I guess they can't write a ticket for harassment while patrolling for poachers. It seems to me if it is bad as you make it out to be, then enforcement would be a piece of cake.

I'm not sure of what extra resources that duck hunt puts in. Please explain that one?

Let me asked this. How many shed hunters are there?

PS: I think you are wrong about the canyon usage by non-consumptive users. Just my opinion.


----------



## Hunter Tom

I have been participating in and observing shed hunting in Wayne County for the past 8 years and find it becomes ever more popular each year. Starting from casual hiking to the current heavy mechanization. Vehicles are going off road every where and aerial recon is increasing. I've got reliable reports of a crew from Colorado using an airplane spotter with a ground crew gathering sheds and a less reliable third party report of a chopper working with a ground crew. Most every where you go in the back country are more footprints. We have backing off-it's too intense.


----------



## goonsquad

IF (that's a big if) it is causing such an issue, make it illegal to sell the horns without a "wildlife stamp". You will still have a small amount of unreported trade, but people who are getting eyes in the sky to look for horns will end up paying the tax on the trade. 
It would be quite similar to the fur traders regulations, except when little billy or old man willis picks one up and decides to bring it home, they aren't considered a poacher.


----------



## Critter

I sure would hate to pay the bill that is racked up if they are using a plane or chopper to spot sheds. Neither of them fly very cheap and you would never recoup the difference between what a shed would bring and the fuel that you used.


----------



## Hunter Tom

I have heard of planes being used for years just not this intensely. I heard of a deadly shed hunting plane crash in the Henry's last year.


----------



## flinger

*l*

http://www.reviewjournal.com/news/nevada-wildlife-board-oks-shed-antler-hunting-regulations

Come on Utah everyone's doing it.


----------



## Nambaster

Thanks for the update on that


----------



## horn hunter

flinger said:


> http://www.reviewjournal.com/news/nevada-wildlife-board-oks-shed-antler-hunting-regulations
> 
> Come on Utah everyone's doing it.


Thanks Nevada. Utah WILL be next because they are tools like that...

It'll just ***k the honest guys.... We need to push for the ban of all SNOWMOBILES off trails in the winter and spring too. Those loud machines stress out animals more than shed hunters.


----------



## martymcfly73

horn hunter said:


> Thanks Nevada. Utah WILL be next because they are tools like that...
> 
> It'll just ***k the honest guys.... We need to push for the ban of all SNOWMOBILES off trails in the winter and spring too. Those loud machines stress out animals more than shed hunters.


I'd be OK with that. I would have a hard time with the DWR if I got nailed for poaching. Just sayin'...


----------



## pheaz

flinger said:


> http://www.reviewjournal.com/news/nevada-wildlife-board-oks-shed-antler-hunting-regulations
> 
> Come on Utah everyone's doing it.


As a huge shed hunter, I hope Utah follows Nevada lead. Something needs to happen it's getting to be a joke. As SS described it's happening all over. I really like the parachute planes though, they're bad azz shed finding animal harassing mofos.


----------



## Springville Shooter

Dude, I just thought of a new product.....shed decoys. Imagine the fun of putting out a 200" rubber brownie elk shed, then videoing the losers running, flying, climbing, and driving ATV's illegally to get to it first. Even funnier if you coated it with a very sticky substance. Consider it done. We'll call it shed punking. You could tie a string to it and jerk it away when they try to pick it up! HA HA.....I kill myself.--------SS


----------



## martymcfly73

Looks like a plane went down in southern Utah on shed hunting expedition. It's getting out of hand.


----------



## Springville Shooter

What's next ?? Shed drone wars? Ridiculous!-----SS


----------



## martymcfly73

Springville Shooter said:


> What's next ?? Shed drone wars? Ridiculous!-----SS


Amen my gutpile.net brother!!


----------



## Longgun

fine, charge a fee BUT create feeding stations with the cash collected.


sure, to each their own buuuut. i honestly dont get the whole deal surrounding the current shed hunting craze. other than, like in various forms of the hunting world, folks are being drawn into the hornporn-hyped-commercialization crap... Sure its cool to find these things but the extent to which some "advance their luck" in doing so astonishes me. Antler traps? ok whatever... planes-helicopters? wtf? I suppose, there's another part of me that wishes the antler's would be left alone to return the nutrient back to where it came from, or left for the other assorted critters to consume but...


----------



## Longgun

horn hunter said:


> i dont see the beauty in a dead eider....


ah, if there was ever a case for the beauty-hand-beholder thingy...


----------



## Longgun

Springville Shooter said:


> What's next ?? Shed drone wars? Ridiculous!-----SS


"sucker" sheds maybe?

ie/eg...


----------



## Longgun

*Question for the uwn BT*

So, say what if i was to carve "Sucker" and fill the voided letterings with bright RED Bondo into one of many left over sheds i have (used to make knive handles with em) and place it on the mountain just for kicks... Would this be viewed as littering in todays overly-retcalintercranial PC world?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

This entire thread is just further proof that shed hunting is in fact, _*GAY!*_


----------



## Longgun

"Thanks TEX"

:mrgreen:;-)


----------



## Nambaster

TEX-O-BOB said:


> This entire thread is just further proof that shed hunting is in fact, _*GAY!*_


The ridicule on this thread is disgraceful. I don't lump all waterfowlers as wing shooters or pepper spreaders. I attend ducks unlimited banquets and donate money to raffles.

Why is it that fellow sportsmen attack other sportsmen while PETA and the Humane Society can agree that any form of animal cruelty is bad? I seriously doubt that vegans persecute vegetarians to the same extent that judgement is being passed here.

Yes there are a few violators, and some tactics may not seem ethical, but why on this green earth are all recreational antler gatherers condemned to suffer the retribution warranted by the trivial minority?

Tex, did a big bad man violate you with an antler shed when you were a kid?


----------



## Longgun

Oh for the love of Pete...

is it high country rifle deer hunting season yet?

DISCLAIMER FOR MY GAGA PIC:
its a joke, lighten up.


----------



## Nambaster

Longgun said:


> Oh for the love of Pete...
> 
> is it high country rifle deer hunting season yet?
> 
> How is it that shed hunting is gay and this guy gets to talk about loving on Pete?


----------



## Nambaster

No way can shed hunting be gayer than duck hunting now! :mrgreen:

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=29283634&cat=&lpid=&search=hunting

It's even a long shaft Tex!


----------



## Longgun

Nambaster said:


> How is it that shed hunting is gay and this guy gets to talk about loving on Pete?


For Pete's sake, how dare you put words in my mouth like that! Re-read my origional reply.... there is no "ON" anywhere in there referencing as such.

Its an Idiom: ref Saint Peter. You get sent to a better level of Hell that way than if you say "for the love of God".


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

Being gay has always been about acceptance and tolerance. I came out of the closet years ago and it was very liberating. I mean, after all, one does not just wake up one day and decide to be gay. You're born that way. Shed hunting has ALWAYS been gay. Even before it was cool to shed hunt, it was gay back then as well. Now we have shed hunting teams, shed hunting movies, and shed hunting businesses. C'mon shed hunting, come out of the closet already! I know, lets start a shed hunting pride parade down town and have Tines up and 365 Pursuit sponsor it! All you shed hunting queers can march down main street with your walking sticks, flat brim hats, and back packs on. It will be great!


----------



## goonsquad

Nambaster said:


> The ridicule on this thread is disgraceful. I don't lump all waterfowlers as wing shooters or pepper spreaders. I attend ducks unlimited banquets and donate money to raffles.
> 
> Why is it that fellow sportsmen attack other sportsmen while PETA and the Humane Society can agree that any form of animal cruelty is bad? I seriously doubt that vegans persecute vegetarians to the same extent that judgement is being passed here.
> 
> Yes there are a few violators, and some tactics may not seem ethical, but why on this green earth are all recreational antler gatherers condemned to suffer the retribution warranted by the trivial minority?
> 
> Tex, did a big bad man violate you with an antler shed when you were a kid?


Shed finding is the dumbest way to waste time yet. You know they have free porn nowadays, right?


----------

